# URGENT - Norfolk Lines Offer



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Norfolk Lines special offer (£88) up to 6.5m has been extended till this friday only


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Ooops*

Obviously should have read £88 !

We booked today - no probs and wide choice of sailings in July!


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

That's return I take it. Any idea what it may cost for 7.5 m?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

biggerMac said:


> That's return I take it. Any idea what it may cost for 7.5 m?


£88 is return but what they unsocial hours. I think it is £10 extra for longer motorhome & £10 extra for daytime crossing. Hope that helps.

Motorhomer


----------



## 93066 (May 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline offer*

Cheers for the info I have also booked this offer for late July...  [/b]


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Norfolk Line*

We are travelling out at 17.00 and back at 12.00 noon - that was still £88.

Remember offer stops Friday 4th (they said it had been extended by a week already)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have just booked with Norfolk Line but when I got to the secure site to give Credit card details, it came up with a CPI ? error and couldn't go forward or back. I will have to ring them tomorrow, don't want two bookings.
Do you have the phone number handy Hymie.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

OK Hymie, I have the phone number.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

If anyone wants to make a last minute booking before the offer runs out today, don't waste time on the internet because they are having trouble with the credit card links, I have just booked for the 17th May coming back 28th June on the phone, £88 return.
Cheers Sid


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

*norfolkline*

Thanks Hymie for this info. Booked last night. Leaving July returning end of August for 5 weeks and £98 as need 7metres. Had couple of goes before details accepted. Had to log off then try again later and it worked. Immediate return confirmation then a print out confirmation e-mail today. No tickets are provided only a reference number. Love the flexibility of travel if held up. 
Hubby and I are now planning our destinations to somewhere further East. Who knows where the sun will lead us.
If you haven't booked yet you have 2 hours left so get cracking. A bargain.
Thanks again Hymie
Chris


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Booked last night. Leaving July returning end of August for 5 weeks and £98 as need 7metres.


 What date in July have you booked for? we're going on the 23rd with Norfolk line 

M&D


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Heading out on Monday 25th. at 5pm. Need to travel from South Wales so made a later trip and plan to park up in Dunkerque at the aire. Deciding what route to take now. Don't like booking anywhere so hope its as flexible as France to just turn up or get onto any aires .

We normally go to West of France via Brittany ferries so we are taking the plunge this summer and going to new territory.
Chris


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Booked ours online last night. First attempt. Out in June for 4 weeks. Back in time for the Maker Heights rally in Devon in July. Not been abroad for nearly 10 years. I bet we find things a little different now.


Motorhomer


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi, I also booked recently. Out 4th August and back 21st, only £108 for 7.5 mtrs and the staff were very helpful
Ian


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

thanks guys & guyess's. Did an on-line booking last night, before the deadline with Norfolkline, 7.5 mtr, £108. I reckon that's a bargain!!
Off to Croatia & Slovenia again.


----------



## 89436 (May 23, 2005)

*WARNING RE ONLINE BOOKING*

Just a quick warning as I remember a thread a couple of months ago and i think it was either Norfolk line or speedferries where the internet didnt confirm booking and they did it again and guess what !! they paid twice...They got their money back no problem but only after ringing up so my advice for all those that clicked twice on the bookings is to check your next credit card bill just in case


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just to say I have JUST at 1845 today 5th booked online with the offer price of £88, so it is still available

Having had to book one before 31 Dec (as that was original end date of offer!) on the phone, I got a reference, this time I didn't get a reference number or anything which is quite strange, but have printed out the pages anyway and think I will phone to confirm the booking anyway.

So now off in May and September - looking forward to them

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just goes to show you should wait to say thank you - as when I then checked back with emails there was a confirmation email with the reference number on it......

Silly old me....

Carol


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> Just to say I have JUST at 1845 today 5th booked online with the offer price of £88, so it is still available
> 
> Having had to book one before 31 Dec (as that was original end date of offer!) on the phone, I got a reference, this time I didn't get a reference number or anything which is quite strange, but have printed out the pages anyway and think I will phone to confirm the booking anyway.
> 
> ...


hI

Hi Carol

We got a confirmation email firdt thing in the morning. I booked about midnight. Other ferrie companies have similar prices today according to my daughter We go in june. Cant go may as grandchild expected.

Motorhomer


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Biggermac. We camped down there many years ago and hope to go back sometime soon. I would be interested in the route and the stops if you have planned it yet.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

norfolk offer was still available monday evening

i booked monday a.m. for july/aug 88.00 monday travel both ways
son in law booked july/aug but leaving on sunday 118.00


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just a note to let you all know that the Norfolk Line £88.00 offer seems to be still available! We just booked a return trip on-line (Saturday travel both ways) in June no problem. Seemed to be plenty of space available on all the off-peak sailings at this price.

Any recommendations for an overnight near Dunkirk?

Gaspode


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Have just booked my £88 worth with an 04.15 sailing in August.....we'll be sleeping at Dover terminal then.. I think however that the offer will still be open for some time as the salesgirl did not think it was about to end.
paul


----------



## 89048 (May 12, 2005)

Since posting a reply about Brittany & P&O some 15 minutes ago, I read Hymie's posting about Norfolk Line. I checked their website, and the £88 price is still on offer, so guess what I am going to do right now!!


----------

